# Help im new to WHFB



## Lord Rahl (Mar 13, 2010)

Hello there, ive been on this website for a while now and have noticed a growing community amoungst the WHFB players. I have only played about 2-3 games of FB over the years and i quite enjoyed it but never really got into it as i did with 40k, I know this might of been a big no-no for me now:nono: and i have learned my lesson. I love the fluff behind the WH world and its armies but with the release of 8th ed in the coming future, i have decided to get more involved with WHFB :biggrin:

I have started a dwarf armie and bought the codex along with some models but i have no idea on how best to arm them and what sort of tactics work well with them. I know they are slow but i also know they are tough 

Here is what i have so far model wise:

Lord
Rune lord
Rune priest
Deamon slayer
x25 warriors
x20 quellerers (soz about the spelling)
x12 Troll slayers
x1 Bolt thrower
x1 Cannon

I have a small game planned at the end of july, it will be roughly 600pts and i need alot of help to get a battle ready force from what i have. Any and all help would be much appreiciated, and ill also award so rep for the most helpful people

Thanx in advance.


----------



## Skartooth (Jun 4, 2010)

Very good time to be starting fantasy at the moment. In a few weeks everyone will be a new player and start learning the game together:grin:

Seems like you have a nice balanced starting force. Can't really give any advice or tactics, but I know a video that will 





 
I hope that helps. Good luck with the army mate k:

Skar


----------



## Drax (Sep 19, 2007)

at 600 points there isn't much room for maneuvre, but luckily Dwarfs are very resiliant at lower levels.

i'd go for a basic thanne with great weapon and Rune of Stone - he doesn't need anything fancy as he's nice and tough anyway

one unit of 20 dwarfs with full command will be a decent block. give them shields to make them well armoured.

then 10 quarellers with a musician and shields. this makes them a reasonable second combat unit as well as at range!

after that, a cannon with rune of forging and if you can afford it (and i think with this list you can) rune of burning - it'll help against any regen opponents or if you face wood elves with Tree kin


----------



## the-graven (Apr 26, 2010)

I can't give much advise, but you have to choose, in my opinion dwarf players have three options of playing style:
1. Shooty, a dwarven gunline is one of the cheesiest things in WHFB(after the top tier armies ofcourse)
2. CC, dwarfs are resilant and strong, longbeards and ironbreakers are really tough(I thought these were the names of those strong elites)
3. A balanced mix

You always need some shooting even in CC lists for support, so some Quarrelers/Thunderers and a cannon are a minimum, now if you want shooting take a unit of thunderers/Quarrelers, maybe some more Quarrelers and Thunderers a bolt thrower can be nice too.
About the cannon I would take the rune wich gives it flaming attacks.


----------

